# livt0ride - Lawn Journal 2023



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Excited for this season! I have a lot going on again this year. 

1. Improve slopes on the green with sand topdressing
2. Make sure bentgrass is removed in KBG
3. Reno the front yard due to water line fix

I got in a second snow mold app on the green due to warm weather and no snow cover. Expecting more snow next week.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

That is a heck of a view!


----------

